# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С Сервер + PostgreSQL(Linux) - haspИ?

## slime

*
Сборки PostgreSQL от 1С - версии 9.1/9.2/9.3
*

----------


## vall

На сколько я знаю, решение одно - покупка лицензии на сервер "1С:Предприятия 8".

----------


## slime

42тысчи жалкак, хорошая премия бы вышла...

----------


## Kiber_

Подниму.
Требуется эмулятор ключа для сервера x64. 81-82.
У нас-то все лицензионнное, но для тестов очень желательно иметь сервак с краком. Аудит требует :).
Есть у кого?

----------


## slime

> для тестов очень желательно иметь сервак с краком


Дк для тестов что, больше 12 юзеров сидят? На 12 пользователей бесплатно ведь.

----------


## amebka

Ничего нет до сих пор?

----------


## brvender

А есть у кого нибудь PostgreSQL 9.0.1-1.1C(тестовая), выложите пожалуйста

----------


## Wslink

*PostgreSQL 9.0.1-1.1C Linux Архитектура x86*
http://depositfiles.com/files/tz0b7pcl1 
только один нюанс 1с его криво собрали над не много руками поработать:D

----------


## virush

> *PostgreSQL 9.0.1-1.1C Linux Архитектура x86*
> http://depositfiles.com/files/tz0b7pcl1 
> только один нюанс 1с его криво собрали над не много руками поработать:D


А не найдётся-ли более свежей версии?

----------


## Ukei

*Сборка PostgreSQL от 1С, версия 9.1.9-1.1C от 26.12.2013*

Дистрибутивы для Windows и Linux (32/64-bit) + патч и особенности сборки:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Сборка PostgreSQL от 1С, версия 9.2.4-1.1C от 26.12.2013*

Дистрибутивы для Windows и Linux (32/64-bit) + патч и особенности сборки:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Сборка PostgreSQL от 1С, ТЕСТОВАЯ версия 9.3.4-1.1C от 14.07.2014*

Дистрибутивы для Windows и Linux (32/64-bit) + патч и особенности сборки:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

kost2000 (13.06.2017), nirv (20.10.2015)

----------

